# Programmas / Software >  softs telpas plānošanai...

## Neatkarīgais

vajadzētu lai izplānotu mēbeļu izvietojumu telpā... ideāli būtu 3d...
ziniet tādu progu?

----------


## Vinchi

Domāju ka ar autocad ar to varētu izdarīt. Jo tur ir renderis kurš uzraisa 3d simulāciju. Bet nēsmu spečuks šajā lietā un uzprasīšu draugam kurš ar šo nodarbojas  ::

----------


## Vinchi

Vari mēģināt ar Autodesk Revit Building, bet tas ir vairāk paredzēts ēkas projektēšanai.

----------


## Sleedzis

google sketchup ir laba, arii ir bezmaksas !!!

----------

